# Max Büttner: Trio for 3 harps op.41 (1929)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The score of the *"Trio for 3 harps op.41"* composed in 1929 by German composer and professional harpist *Max Büttner* (1891-1959) can be download free of charge from my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/a-f/büttner-max/*

Here a short biography about Max Büttner:

Max Büttner was born on 29 January 1891 in Rodach (Germany). From 1905 to 1907 he played in the city orchestra of Sonneberg, in the season 1907/08 in Uerdingen. In 1909 Max Büttner began to study piano and harp with Max Saal in Berlin, since 1917 counterpoint with Hermann Wolfgang von Waltershausen in Munich and since 1926 conducting with Hugo Röhr.
He mainly worked as a harpist, from 1910 to 1912 in the Blüthner-Orchester in Berlin, than in the Royal Opera Orchestra Berlin, the Hoftheaterorchester in Dessau and finally became the prinicipal harpist of the Bavarian State Orchestra, a position he held from 1916 to 1947. Since 1919 Max Büttner also worked as professor at the Akademie der Tonkunst in Munich.
Max Büttner died in 1959.


----------

